
Ask HN: Is it possible to have class action antitrust suit against Google? - ganeshkrishnan
Google has been smashing their random account ban hammer and it&#x27;s a lifetime ban for the account as well as any &quot;related&quot; accounts.<p>They usually recommend you to use &quot;alternate playstores&quot; but no such stores exist. Doesn&#x27;t this reek of antitrust suit?
======
onetimemanytime
Google is close to a trillion dollar company and a cash machine. While it's
true that Google can employee dozens of law offices for many years, there are
many other well funded law firms that would sue Google in a heartbeat, if they
thought they had a chance. Risk vs reward and they'd even be financed by other
parties.

So my guess is that we're not at that point yet. What Google does is public so
lawyers know it too. It has to be illegal, not just scummy.

------
mtmail
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amazon_Appstore](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amazon_Appstore)
exists. It might be smaller, not pre-installed on devices and less attractive
for developers but it's an alternative.

~~~
ganeshkrishnan
Not outside of US and is not available on all devices ; default or otherwise

------
cududa
No. They’re not a monopoly and they aren’t obligated to sell you anything

~~~
benologist
In a few years the first people Google, eBay, PayPal etc banned for life will
start exceeding a life sentence in California. It's wildly disproportionate to
punish someone that long for most TOS violations, especially in Google's case
when they chose not to hire people you can appeal to and may arbitrarily claim
an infraction occurred.

------
tempotemporary
You can smash them back via GDPR(if you are an EU resident).

